# Audio Books online.



## bydand (Mar 4, 2007)

Just ran across this site tonight while looking for an audio book for the wife.  She likes to load up a complete book, or certian chapters on her MP3 player to run to.  She likes music when she runs sometimes, but has found an audio book works great for her.  

Free public domain books that are being turned into free public domain audiobooks:  http://LibriVox.org


----------



## Lisa (Mar 4, 2007)

Cool and thanks for the link.

I have uploaded a few books on my MP3 as well and am enjoying them.  I like listening to them while doing things areound the house.


----------



## seninoniwashi (Oct 19, 2008)

This is awesome, nice share! They had Art of War :ultracool When I get some spare time I may try to upload Book of Five Rings.


----------

